
Indicted Russian describes “troll farm” work - eplanit
https://www.axios.com/internet-research-agency-russia-mueller-indictment-89c0d2fc-7149-4a30-bad1-e47b4ddb715d.html
======
JohnFen
> “blaming me is the same as blaming Zuckerberg for creating Facebook.”

Does he realize that he's confirming that blaming him is appropriate here?

------
blaser-waffle
> Indicted Russian describes “troll farm” work

> Claims he had no idea what the servers were used for or what was going on,
> just did configs

Par for the course for Solution Design and Provisioning Managers, lol.

------
cjslep
Title is misleading. There was no description of "troll farm" work in the
article.

------
RickJWagner
I believe foreign powers try to influence American elections. (I also believe
foreign powers try to influence elections in other countries as well.)

I also believe American media tries to influence American elections. I think
this is a more effective (but no less evil) mechanism.

